# Chris Adler left LoG



## setsuna7 (Jul 19, 2019)

Sad news on my birthday, but Chris’ injuries are bad, it was just a matter of time.

https://www.facebook.com/9008741434/posts/10157796599496435?s=668529647&sfns=mo


----------



## NosralTserrof (Jul 19, 2019)

Happy birthday!

What kinda injuries was he facing? Wonder what's next for him


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 19, 2019)

NosralTserrof said:


> Happy birthday!
> What kinda injuries was he facing? Wonder what's next for him



Thanks man!!
He had a Motorcycle accident awhile back, fucked up his back. He couldn't play or tour, hence Art has been filling in. It must be hard for Willie, I can only imagine what he's going through.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 19, 2019)

He was supposed to play a show this October, I wonder if he's still gonna do that. If he's being forced to leave his baby like that, I imagine he's pretty fucked.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 19, 2019)

He had a shattered collarbone and right shoulder along with chipped bones in his hip. Nasty injury! Anyone I know who's had a bad motorbike accident never recovered properly, I can't imagine trying to play drums in a touring band after that kind of damage. It was only 2 years ago too, these things can take a long time.


----------



## Werecow (Jul 19, 2019)

"We would like to thank Chris Adler for his contributions over the years and wish him the best in his future endeavors." Have they got some sort of robot running their PR or something? What a cold way to send off someone you've lived with for years.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 19, 2019)

Werecow said:


> "We would like to thank Chris Adler for his contributions over the years and wish him the best in his future endeavors." Have they got some sort of robot running their PR or something? What a cold way to send off someone you've lived with for years.


Yeah, that seemed off. That's some WWE level shit right there.


----------



## MrWulf (Jul 19, 2019)

I think LoG fired Chris or at least, released him from his contractual obligations.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 19, 2019)

They may as well have wished him well in his future endeavors.

Seriously, this sucks. Shame if he's really that messed up, but it's seeming like there's more to it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 19, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> They may as well have wished him well in his future endeavors.



Exactly what they did.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 19, 2019)

Bummer, but it looked like they made the decision to move on without him a while ago really. He’s also been getting involved with his management company, which isn’t surprising because he was always the business guy in the band.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 20, 2019)

Werecow said:


> "We would like to thank Chris Adler for his contributions over the years and wish him the best in his future endeavors." Have they got some sort of robot running their PR or something? What a cold way to send off someone you've lived with for years.



That’s exactly what I thought when I read the statement.


----------



## Korneo (Jul 20, 2019)

But,
Chris Adler will be on tour in Europe with Phil Demmel later this year right ?
But maybe in term of performance, it's less demanding than LOG...


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 21, 2019)

Korneo said:


> But,
> Chris Adler will be on tour in Europe with Phil Demmel later this year right ?
> But maybe in term of performance, it's less demanding than LOG...



From what I've gathered, Hail! is basically just a few (talented and well respected) dudes jamming on Hard Rock and straight forward Heavy Metal tunes. Likely a million times less demanding than LoG tunes.


----------



## mpexus (Jul 21, 2019)

I think its more than notorious that its not because he cant play that he left. Something else happened or maybe he is just fed up. He got married recently too I think.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 22, 2019)

setsuna7 said:


> He couldn't play or tour, *hence Art has been filling in*.



I killed it too. Twiddle Diddle Dee Twiddle Diddle Dee Doo Doo Squeel!


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 22, 2019)

Whilst they are a well known band, they aren't exactly set for life. I believe the vocalist shared that his salary was a typical middle income range during the manslaughter trail, and they did share that the trial effectively bankrupted the band. 

With this just a few tour cycles ago, there was probably very little left in the coffers to assist Chris during his rehab as a non performing member of the band for 1+ years. That could have generated some ill feelings and tough finance discussions as a business. 

Who knows. But with any PR release what you don't say is just as important as what you do, so this statement is telling in of itself.


----------



## Xaeldaren (Jul 23, 2019)

Lorcan Ward said:


> He had a shattered collarbone and right shoulder along with chipped bones in his hip. Nasty injury! Anyone I know who's had a bad motorbike accident never recovered properly, I can't imagine trying to play drums in a touring band after that kind of damage. It was only 2 years ago too, these things can take a long time.



Totally agreed. My dad was in a bad accident that shattered his shoulder and broke his leg in three places 15 years ago, and he's never fully recovered. He can't raise his right arm above his shoulder, and walks with a limp. 

My sympathies to Chris Adler. It's such a shame.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 23, 2019)

Majorly disappointed in this news. I saw the post too, and it is a telling statement. Or a PR robot like someone said. 

I don't think they'll be the same without him. We guitarists rip on drummers all the time, but they probably matter more than any other member of a band. I hope Chris recovers fully to the point he can play to his best. 

LoG is one of my ATF bands, but they haven't turned my head since Sacrament, and haven't wowed me since AOTW.


----------



## lewis (Jul 23, 2019)

loved As palaces burn, Ashes of the Wake, Sacrament, (Wrath but it was a little meh), and resoloution.

Everything else since Ive not liked so. Him leaving due to injuries is the final nail in the coffin for me


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jul 23, 2019)

I will still listen to their next record. I know that much. That said- his madness behind the kit is probably not going to be replicated. There are a bunch of guys that are capable of playing his parts, yeah. Are there many, if any that are capable of writing them? Probably not.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Jul 25, 2019)

On one hand it doesn't feel right without him being in the band, but on the other, most of their stuff after Wrath has been pretty boring, so maybe this actually helps.


----------



## Descent (Jul 25, 2019)

Did he record with Megadeth after or before his accident? 

I think he's just not that interested in the band and probably was contractually obligated to keep mum for certain amount of time. They probably knew at the time they hired a new drummer, just hadn't made it known. 

Kinda like the Rockenfield / Queensryche drummer situation. They're just keeping him on there as a name so it will sell more records. Pretty standard in actuarial businesses and law firms, when a partner leaves you give them 2-3 years to stay on the books so it doesn't break the confidence and image of the firm.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 30, 2019)

Descent said:


> Did he record with Megadeth after or before his accident?



Dystopia was recorded in '15 and his accident was in '17.


----------



## Descent (Jul 30, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dystopia was recorded in '15 and his accident was in '17.


Ooops, didn't know Dystopia was that long ago. I hope he recovers, Definitely a badass drummer and probably best all around musician to come of this band.


----------



## chipchappy (Jul 30, 2019)

he was a really good drummer, especially for being self taught

From Ashes on, however, his drums were really processed. All of his kicks were to a grid and i believe cymbals were generally recorded separately. In 2004 this was a very new and different sound, but in 2019 its kinda par for the course. This guy Art Cruz seems to do well live and I'm sure that will translate to the studio. I've seen Lamb of God live 3 times - first 2 shows were killer, but man were they sloppy the 3rd time... really seemed like they ran out of steam. Hopefully this dude Art brings a new sound to the band. Resolution was a snooze fest and Sturm und Drung or whatever seemed like more of the same to me. They seem to have found a good "formula" and are sticking to it. Legion XX was kinda cool though.


----------



## Descent (Jul 31, 2019)

The super processed sound, everybody in metal has it. We are currently fighting our drummer as he complains about our records sounding retro:
http://scrollkeeper.bandcamp.com

Pretty much put out what you play kind of production


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 31, 2019)

I assumed this was going to happen when that headline regarding Randy's comments on Adler popped up a couple months ago, something about having no comment on Chris Adler.

It's a bummer for long time fans, but if it breathes some new life into them, I'll be happy. We saw them a couple months ago with Slayer and they owned that show. By the time Slayer hit the stage (played/sounded the best I've ever heard Slayer) the crowd was running at about 3/4's the energy level. Actually, I didn't even realize Chris wasn't with them until my fiancee pointed it out to me. Cruz was slaying that shit. 

I know Chris was a big behind the scenes guy regarding the band's decisions and whatnot, so everyone else is going to have to take on some work. I'd imagine it's been harder on Willie more so than the rest of the guys.

Such is life.


----------



## toolsound (Jul 31, 2019)

Ugh, this is just so awful on all fronts. I feel really bad for Chris. That notice they gave to fans is almost word-for-word what my old company used to do when someone got canned. It's so sterile and impersonal. Really makes me think that it was not an amicable parting.


----------



## p0ke (Aug 1, 2019)

Werecow said:


> "We would like to thank Chris Adler for his contributions over the years and wish him the best in his future endeavors." Have they got some sort of robot running their PR or something? What a cold way to send off someone you've lived with for years.



Yeah, that really made it sound like something other than his injuries are behind him leaving the band. But I don't know, maybe they just didn't want to say anything more as a band, maybe the other guys commented differently using their own accounts...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 23, 2019)

Bump. Chris finally put out a statement.

https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/c...not-make-the-decision-to-leave-my-lifes-work/

Seems like it pretty much comes down to creative differences.


----------



## Necky379 (Oct 23, 2019)

I’m curious what direction he _wanted _to go in.


----------



## The Mirror (Oct 24, 2019)

Necky379 said:


> I’m curious what direction he _wanted _to go in.


 
Absolutely. Those quotes from him to me show two possibilities: Either he really wants do to much more experimental / progressive stuff or the dude is totally full of himself.

Don't get me wrong. Chris Adler is a fantastic drummer, but he sure as hell ain't no Minnemann or Ågren.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 24, 2019)

The Mirror said:


> Absolutely. Those quotes from him to me show two possibilities: Either he really wants do to much more experimental / progressive stuff or the dude is totally full of himself.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Chris Adler is a fantastic drummer, but he sure as hell ain't no Minnemann or Ågren.



It can be both.


----------



## 777timesgod (Oct 24, 2019)

So he is fully healed and ready to play drums full time? Maybe we can get another cool band out of this.


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 24, 2019)

The Mirror said:


> Absolutely. Those quotes from him to me show two possibilities: Either he really wants do to much more experimental / progressive stuff or the dude is totally full of himself.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Chris Adler is a fantastic drummer, but he sure as hell ain't no Minnemann or Ågren.



I didn’t read it either way, more like Lamb of God was getting ready to release another ho hum album and he wanted to actually put forth some effort. He literally said “paint by numbers”, which has been their modus operandi since AOTW.


----------



## Bdtunn (Oct 24, 2019)

I bet it was the duke ep they released with the clean singing.....


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 24, 2019)

Necky379 said:


> I’m curious what direction he _wanted _to go in.



Oakland Raiders Concept Album.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 24, 2019)

Sounds like he didn't wanna keep writing the same song over and over again, which is basically what they've been doing for a decade now, and I totally understand that.


----------



## pastanator (Oct 24, 2019)

he mentioned cutting the grass twice which i think means he wants to just slip into some grass tinted white new balances and transition over into being chris dadler


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 24, 2019)

pastanator said:


> he mentioned cutting the grass twice which i think means he wants to just slip into some grass tinted white new balances and transition over into chris dadler


I should not have chuckled at that as much as I just did.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 28, 2019)

I definitely read Chris' statement as "I love all we accomplished but we've done the same album for over 10 years now" which I have no disputes with.

On the same token, LoG has made quite the name for themselves and still seem to be growing. I could see why they'd be a bit timid to change up the formula and stretch outside of it at this point. They surely consider themselves lucky that they can do this as a career and not go back to roofing, so why fuck with it? 

Mark's solo album was pretty good, but the songs all stayed within your typical 3:30-4:00 verse/choruse/verse/chorus/bridge/chorus format, so branching outside of that doesn't seem to be high on his priority list. Then again, he's always been known as the one to write that kind of stuff while Willie was the technical-riff guy. (At least that's how Mark paints it on the Sacrament DVD)

I wonder how many fans they're gaining with new their post-Sacrament music? If I throw on Pandora, I get a pretty good mix of their entire career, not just the newer stuff. It seems most of the fans that got into them pre-Sacrament aren't as interested in the newer stuff, but if it's getting them new fans with each release, it's hard to say "Hey, stop doing that and do something different." 

I know when I saw them with Slayer a few months back, by the time Slayer hit the stage it seemed like the audience blew all their energy during LoG's set. I just wonder how much of their newer material is winning over crowds rather than their live set just whooping ass night to night. 

I would have loved for something different from them. They're still changing things up, albeit maybe not in the direction most of us would prefer. "Overlord" featured clean vocals and while the song isn't a favorite of mine, I wouldn't be bummed to hear more of it and have them really dive into that. They're one of my favorite bands, but even I'm burned out on hearing the same album over and over, so I'd prefer a stronger deviation than what they've done, but I'll still probably buy every record and go see them every time I get the chance.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2019)

RevDrucifer said:


> I definitely read Chris' statement as "I love all we accomplished but we've done the same album for over 10 years now" which I have no disputes with.
> 
> On the same token, LoG has made quite the name for themselves and still seem to be growing. I could see why they'd be a bit timid to change up the formula and stretch outside of it at this point. They surely consider themselves lucky that they can do this as a career and not go back to roofing, so why fuck with it?
> 
> ...



I know it's not as strong an indicator as it once was, but pretty much every album has charted _better_ or the same since AotW. 

While that might not translate to fan appreciation. It's still taken seriously within the industry, which means good contracts, better royalties, bigger advances, etc.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 28, 2019)

Basically this. I LOVED the album with overlord because it felt different song to song versus “here is the same song 9 times”. 

But either you write the same album over and over and grow “very” slowly if at all, or you change it up every time and get hated even if the albums are mad fuego (I can listen a few bands here), just because “the style has changed” or “waaaaah my screams”. 

I hope they can keep growing their fan base as they are awesome live and always sound heavy.


----------



## Nonapod (Oct 28, 2019)

Yeah, as a middle aged professional metal musician he found himself a very rare and enviable position. On the one hand, LoG is probably one of the few current metal acts that can offer relative financial security to its long time full members. I mean, you get to make a decent living playing in front of large enthusiatic crowds. How rare and awesome is that in 2019? On the other hand, obviously it can get pretty boring and artistically unsatisfying remaking essentially the same album over and over again. 

So he chose to take a bit of a risk. He knows his name has a fair amount of cachet since he's widely respected as a world class metal drummer, so it's not like it'll be hard for him to find another gig or even start his own thing and be at least somewhat successful.


----------



## mpexus (Oct 28, 2019)

RevDrucifer said:


> I know when I saw them with Slayer a few months back, by the time Slayer hit the stage it seemed like the audience blew all their energy during LoG's set. I just wonder how much of their newer material is winning over crowds rather than their live set just whooping ass night to night.



Saw them like 3 months ago and it was exactly this. They had the crowd and they got the biggest Circle Pit of the night. It was really impressive.


----------



## aesthyrian (Oct 28, 2019)

I've never been too into LoG but it seems that ever since Chris busted his off working on Volition with Protest The Hero, he sorta realized how much more there is outside of LoG, and how much more he had to grow even as a metal drummer. I think it's for the better for both sides.. LoG get a killer new drummer in Art who has to add some new energy and excitement to the band, and Chris gets to keep challenging himself and expanding his craft without the restraints of what is defined as LoG.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 28, 2019)

aesthyrian said:


> LoG get a killer new drummer in Art who has to add some new energy and excitement to the band.



Thanks, mate - but I am a piss-poor drummer. That said, I love those LOG paychecks each month.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Oct 28, 2019)

Sounds like it's for the best if he's really that bored or burnt out on, as many have already said, releasing the same album repeatedly. Which is exactly what they've done.

I will say songs like The Duke, Overlord, and 512 are the only LOG tunes of the last decade or more that have brabbed my attention. ATPB and AOTW were great albums, Wrath was decent and after that they took the AC/DC approach to making albums. They all had impressive playing and production but were just kinda boring. Imo anyway.

I wish them all the best, and am definitely thankful to hear Chris didn't get taken out by injury.


----------



## Metropolis (Feb 5, 2020)

New song called "Checkmate" is out, sounds so different without Chris :/


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 5, 2020)

Damn, the video doesn’t work anymore?


----------



## Metropolis (Feb 5, 2020)

Necky379 said:


> Damn, the video doesn’t work anymore?



With my browser where I am it does work, maybe some country restrictions or something. But It's also on Spotify.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 5, 2020)

Metropolis said:


> With my browser where I am it does work, maybe some country restrictions or something. But It's also on Spotify.



Down for me too.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 5, 2020)

The new song isn't supposed to premier until tomorrow. That must have been the unofficial/leaked version.


----------



## Bdtunn (Feb 6, 2020)

New song is lamb of god to a T. Good song but....


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 6, 2020)

This is lower energy than Jeb!*™*


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 6, 2020)

Are they still using Marks? Or is this the Triple Crown now?


----------



## JD27 (Feb 6, 2020)

Pretty average song that could have been on any album post AOTW. They’ve never topped ATPB and I loved AOTW, but I never find myself listening to anything from Sacrament, Wrath, of Resolution. Not much ever seems to stand out, certainly not bad, just not very memorable. I enjoyed most of VII, but that was probably because of them experimenting with new stuff. To me one of the big draws was the guitars and I think the tone has gotten more generic over time as well. I’m really not digging it on this song. I will say Randy has gotten better over time and sounds good on this. The drums were bland, but I thought that was going to happen without Chris.


----------



## Korneo (Feb 6, 2020)

Yeah, without Chris, it's sound pretty generic unfortunately..
No more drum energy and explosiveness... I listen Ghost Walking daily and damned, this was the LOG I used to love, not this cover band :/


----------



## oracles (Feb 6, 2020)

Sounds like a B side from any of their last 2-3 records, and the drums definitely dont hit as hard. Just feels like a very "safe" song. Not terrible, but not enough to really draw me in.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Feb 7, 2020)

Sounds like LoG. Could be off just about any album from the last decade as far as the riffs/vocals IMO. Sometimes it really does feel like they just kinda grab bits and pieces of old songs and jam them together.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 7, 2020)

Sounds weird listening to LoG with a full-sized snare.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 7, 2020)

It's like they complied every LOG riff into a computer algorithm.


----------



## karjim (Feb 7, 2020)

A lot of notes...not a damn riff. Snare is too loud compared to the bass/kick. So guitares feel thin and separated from the mix


----------



## chipchappy (Mar 17, 2020)

Their last album bored me to tears, but somehow this is even worse. The heavier part sounds like when people demo shitty amp sims that sound like mesa boogies on youtube and play a "LOG style riff". 

Hard pass


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 17, 2020)

Just like the first single, a perfectly competent Lamb of God song. Not bad, but I feel like I've heard those exact riffs from them before.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 17, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> a perfectly competent Lamb of God song. Not bad, but I feel like I've heard those exact riffs from them before.


 You just described the last 15 years of their discography.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 17, 2020)

Well it’s better than Checkmate at least.


----------



## gabito (Mar 17, 2020)

Well, after hearing those songs it looks like Chris Adler was right about leaving if he was looking to do something different music-wise.

They are OK, I think, but LoG are kind of metal's AC/DC at this point. Nothing bad about that, but sometimes they write better songs (just not _different_ songs).


----------



## destroyerdogs (Jun 23, 2020)

So what do you guys think about the new album? Seems pretty forgettable to me after one listen.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 23, 2020)

Chris Adler's new band.



I like it.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 23, 2020)

Everytime LOG releases another album, I want to hear it, but within a song or 2 remember why I lost interest in them 10+ years ago. It's not that it's bad, it just feels exactly the same.

The AC/DC comparison is spot on.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 23, 2020)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I like it.


Musically it's alright, but it might be a contender for the cringey lyrics thread.


----------



## JD27 (Jun 23, 2020)

I guess him wanting to do something different meant reliving the late 80s hard rock scene, because holy 1989 does that sound dated as fuck.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 23, 2020)

destroyerdogs said:


> So what do you guys think about the new album? Seems pretty forgettable to me after one listen.



Kind of how I felt after one listen as well. I’ll give it a few more spins I suppose.


----------



## lewis (Jun 23, 2020)

how did we go from Ashes of the Wake and Sacrament to this new album? 

they now sound like a B-Tec pub cover band version of their previous selves.

What a shame.
Yawnd completely through this new album and actually forced myself to listen to it again in full the following day to make sure I wasnt being harsh.


----------



## SD83 (Jun 23, 2020)

JD27 said:


> I guess him wanting to do something different meant reliving the late 80s hard rock scene, because holy 1989 does that sound dated as fuck.


This. And with him as far as I can remember claiming that he does not want to do any more "painting by numbers" and all that... at least Lamb of God always sound like Lamb of God, and I don't know any other band that does, not even remotely. This however... listened to the first three songs, and it's just straight from the same "how to write some mid-80s hard rock songs" book that dozens of other bands have their songs from. If that's what he is going for and they're having fun, great. It's probably just that I expected something completely different. 
As for the new LoG record... I actually like that rather a lot so far.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 23, 2020)

There’s some moments on the new album I really dig that aren’t paint-by-numbers LoG. Outside of those moments, it’s your standard LoG album.
There’s also the occasional throwback to Ashes/Palaces here and there. 

Can’t say I miss Chris all that much, Cruz ripped it up without deterring from the band’s sound. There was one blast beat section that was something I hadn’t heard on a LoG record before and I got excited. I think I just got tired of the cranked up/piccolo snare. Chris is outstanding, it’s not to take anything away from him, but I think once he got to the drum sound on Sacrament, it didn’t change.

I dig the tune with actual singing on it. It’s the not-so-usual LoG stuff that’ll keep me going back to the album. 

Also, I asked Josh Wilbur how he got the bass bomb/808’s on the album via Twitter. At first he said he didn’t really know what he used, so I pointed out 3:21 in “Resurrection Man”, it’s a recording of a studio door closing that he pitched down and threw a shitload of reverb on. Pretty damn cool!


----------



## protest (Jun 24, 2020)

This one


----------



## Veldar (Jun 25, 2020)

LoG are metalcore slayer. They're putting out albums to keep the tour cycle going


----------



## DiezelMonster (Jun 25, 2020)

I was bored to tears by this band before Wrath, then Wrath came out. That record was amazing, something different than they had done before. More raw.

Then the next record came out and was bored to shit again and at least they are consistent.


----------



## bracky (Jun 28, 2020)

You’ve got to give them tons of respect for all they’ve done but the creative well has definitely run dry. When they use the same chord progressions as the previous album on the singles you know they are phoning it in.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 3, 2020)

SD83 said:


> This. And with him as far as I can remember claiming that he does not want to do any more "painting by numbers" and all that... at least Lamb of God always sound like Lamb of God, and I don't know any other band that does, not even remotely. This however... listened to the first three songs, and it's just straight from the same "how to write some mid-80s hard rock songs" book that dozens of other bands have their songs from. If that's what he is going for and they're having fun, great. It's probably just that I expected something completely different.
> As for the new LoG record... I actually like that rather a lot so far.



To be fair, most of the kids on this page are too young to remember 1989. So maybe it sounds fresh to them? Dunno. That said, this track would have been weak sauce and derivative in 1989, too.


----------

